# Does FreeBSD support NUMA?



## luo (Sep 30, 2011)

Are there kernel APIs for NUMA?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 30, 2011)

FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE when it will be released will support NUMA: http://ivoras.net/freebsd/freebsd9.html



> *Initial NUMA support*
> 
> Status: Committed to -CURRENT
> Will appear in 9.0: sure
> ...


----------



## lacombar (Oct 3, 2011)

actually, vermaden, the commit say "Initial NUMA support", not "full NUMA support". Now, if I understand correctly the current discussion on hackers@[0], NUMA supports is far from ideal.

[0]: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2011-October/036524.html


----------



## luo (Oct 8, 2011)

Are there some kernel APIs for NUMA?


----------

